# Turtle Dog Slippers



## PATMAN (Jan 25, 2008)

You gotta a dog and you love turtles! Why not put the two together and embarrass man's best friend by strapping these to his/her feet!

Where can you buy turtle dog slippers? Ebay of course!


----------



## Josh (Jan 25, 2008)

oh boy! i dont have a dog but if i put these on my mom's dog they would be shredded in moments!


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 25, 2008)

They would drive my dog crazy!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cute Patman I agree my dogs would go crazy in no time trying to get them off.
But I would be happy to wear a pair on my feet. Oh, if they only came in my size.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 17, 2008)

lol that dog doesnt seem happy


----------

